# auto vs manual front axles



## Costanzafied (Apr 12, 2010)

Whats up guys,

First post here so let me introduce myself. My name is Jeff and I've been an active member on a few Subaru forums such as i-club.com and rs25.com for about 6 or 7 years. I own a wrx swapped 1999 Impreza 2.5RS and a 1990 Stanza GXE.

My Stanza currently has ~257K on it and takes A LOT of abuse as my daily driver / beater. For the past few months I've been driving with a destroyed cv boot on the front driver side axle. It finally got so bad that today after I drove through some puddles in the rain earlier I am barley able to get the car to move in any gear from a dead stop, when I try taking off from 1st or reverse the car makes a terrible clicking sound from the axle so I parked it till I can repair it.

I need to replace the entire front driver side axle. Was planning to pick up a refurbished one from NAPA or grab one from Pick N Pull in the next day or so. 

So my question: Is there any difference between auto and manual axles for early 90's model Stanzas??

Would like to know since most Stanzas I see in Pick N Pull are auto, and I need an axle for a 5spd.

BTW: Do you need to have a certain post count to upload a custom avatar? Doesn't look like it will let me do that right now.

Thanks..


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

If you haven't already sorted this out, it seems the axles are all the axles are the same except for things like with or without abs, locking differential, xe or gxe. The best thing to do is go to an auto parts store and ask for the part numbers for your car and an auto car.


----------



## Costanzafied (Apr 12, 2010)

No worries, I got the axle swapped out with a fresh one the day after my OP.

Looks like my cv boot on my passenger side axle is also on its way out. Since its not too bad yet I think I can just slap a new boot + grease on there instead of replacing the axle.


----------

